# Any Classic Rock, Motown, Country/Western Or Oldies Fans Out There?



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2018)

Classic Rock, meaning: Styx, ELO, Santana, Heart, Joan Jett, Pat Benetar, Queen, Bad Company, ZZ Top, Bon Jovi, Journey, AC/DC, Deep Purple, Moody Blues, Go Go's, Van Halen, Steppenwolf, Aerosmith, Bob Segar, Alice Cooper, Kiss...…..and so on.

Oldies: The Outsiders, Safaris, Paul Revere & The Raiders, Blood-Sweat & Tears, Grassroots, Blues Image and so on. 


We love all of the above, including Motown and the older Country-Western (Garth Brooks, George Strait, Alan Jackson, Clint Black, Travis Tritt, Diamond Rio, Terry Clerk (loved it when she wore her black felt hat and Slicker on stage at Awards Ceremony), Chris LeDoux (only artist we had played at our wedding). 

Any of these groups sound familiar OR you listen to?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2018)

HI Classic Rocker,I recognized all the groups in Classic Rock section though I wasn't a fan of any of them
In the Oldies section,ditto.,except I did have a couple Blood,Sweat&Tears albums back in the day.David Clayton Thomas,who I believe was the lead singer,had a great voice
I'm not into country music,still like hearing classic hits by 'Motown artists e.g,'Four Tops,The Temptations" Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes we know all those rock bands...  but apart from the Moody Blues on that list... as well as some Ozzy Osborne, Genesis  and Pink Floyd I'm not a heavy rock fan ...in fact I actively dislike it... Incidentally Deep Purple were formed in my small market town, and my ex B-I-L was a Roadie for years for the Moody Blues... 

However I've been a motown fan since I was a teen, and a Country music fan ( old style country )...since I was a kid... .


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2018)

As for me, I absolutely LOVE a keyboard player in a rock band. Deep Purple and Styx definitely come to mind. Not a major fan of Van Halen, but some of their stuff really rocks, especially when they redone the Kinks song, You Really Got Me. That goes same for Billy Idol redoing Mony, Mony by Tommy James & The Shondels. Both groups really cranked those two songs up. 

Use to listen to them also, Tommy James & The Shondels. Crystal Blue Persuasion and I Think We’re Alone Now.

I never listened to Motown, until I met my wife and after that....BIG fan! She grew up on Motown music, just outside Detroit. 

When it comes to Country, yes, we both can 2-step and Texas Swing. Not as good or as fast as years ago, but still can. For me, put a fiddle in a Country band and look out.....Like the old band, Alabama. 

The group Chicago, Earth-Wind & Fire, Kool & The Gang and Sly And The Family Stone are big favorites also. Love a horn section in a band. Huey Lewis And The News and the sax player....yes!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2018)

I’m an old country music fan, the stuff from the 40s and 50s, plus the rock and roll that was becoming popular at the time.

Also like some newer groups like AC/DC, Dead, White Shark, Van Halen and a few more.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I’m an old country music fan, the stuff from the 40s and 50s, plus the rock and roll that was becoming popular at the time.
> 
> Also like some newer groups like AC/DC, Dead, White Shark, Van Halen and a few more.



WOW, Pappy...…...AC/DC and Van Halen...…...you ARE  real "Rocker"!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2018)

AC/DC......., Thunderstruck. Needs to be played very loud and lots of base. My Bose system gets a workout with this one.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2018)

To me, Oldies are the songs of the 50's and 60's. I'll try to find something I like a bit later.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2018)

I love country and western music from the 40's and 50's. Rock and Roll from the 50's and also some pop singers, like Dean Martin, Perry Como and Andy Williams.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2018)

When my dad was stationed in Belgium, we lived in a duplex where the landlords in their duplex ran a little tavern with a juke box that was right near the wall where my bed was, so I got to hear all the popular songs at that time before going to sleep. That was mid-sixties. I sure enjoyed that.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2018)

The Animals and ZZ Top have been frequenting my shop lately

AC/DC pops in from time to time
They can drown out my saws


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 26, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Oldies: The Outsiders, Safaris, Paul Revere & The Raiders, Blood-Sweat & Tears, Grassroots, Blues Image and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually,the original Grassroots was our high school band. They were called The Bedouins then. After they graduated (they were seniors when I was a freshman) they went to L.A. and started recording records. They only had two "hits"-"Where Were You When I Needed You" and "Mr. Jones". I can`t remember the whole story of why the record company gave the contract (and name) to another band in 1967,but I know these guys were sick,broke and discouraged. David,the bass player,was in love with my best friend and wanted to be back in San Francisco area to marry her. In fact,their "baby" turned 50 today lol. Anyway,because of these guys,hubby and I saw a lot of good and great bands just starting out. We would go to the Avalon Ballroom in San Francisco every weekend to see the Grassroots play,but also saw Jefferson Airplane (Starship),Grateful Dead,Big Brother and The Holding Company,Janis Joplin.Family Dog-oh gosh,just too many to remember them all. Didn`t even realize we were witnessing something so special.

Other than those oldies,I like 80s music,Country (both old and new)(my daughter is taking my grandaughter to see Jason Aldean tomorrow night for her 13th bday and I`m jealous) and lots of 50s and 60s as well.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2018)

I know the groups you mentioned CR, they're all pretty good but even though they had a good song or two, I'm really not a fan of Alice Cooper or AC/DC and bands like that.  I like rock music from the 60s classics up to today's new/alternative rock.  I also like soul, blues and reggae music.  Like Moviequeen, I'm not into country, although I can appreciate listening to an old country western song now and then.  Oldies I have to be in the mood for.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 27, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> As for me, I absolutely LOVE a keyboard player in a rock band. Deep Purple and Styx definitely come to mind. Not a major fan of Van Halen, but some of their stuff really rocks, especially when they redone the Kinks song, You Really Got Me. That goes same for Billy Idol redoing Mony, Mony by Tommy James & The Shondels. Both groups really cranked those two songs up.
> 
> Use to listen to them also, Tommy James & The Shondels. Crystal Blue Persuasion and I Think We’re Alone Now.
> 
> ...



Hi,I've always liked Chicago too


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 27, 2018)

Sure can tell the taste difference in music many of us like. From very old Country up to today's Jason Aldean. From fairly old rock music, like My Boyfriends Back and Earth Angel to Footloose and music of the early and mid 80's. Some of this "taste" comes from our ages and perhaps where we were raised. My step-parents loved watching the Lawrence Welk Show on Saturday night, but sometimes I just head to my bedroom upstairs. The Lennon Sisters were great, but I still loved rock.

When I first got into Country music, the music sound track from Urban Cowboy was great. I was listening to Waylon Jennings, Johnny Lee and others. Learned how to 2-step to Looking For Love by Johnny Lee. One thing for sure, I didn't have a cowboy hat with feathers all around it and a big feather thing on the front. Nope. Just a regular cowboy hat for me. But, did wear pointed cowboy boots back then and Levi jeans. When I got involved in rodeo, the Western attire changed to the more modern stuff and I was now listening to George Strait, The Forester Sisters, Reba, Hank Jr., Mary Chapin Carpenter and so on. 

*Now, what's really funny*..........my wife didn't like her teen son listening to AC/DC, but NOW she likes some of AC/DC, mainly You Shook Me All Night Long. 

Anyone remember the Canadian group, Bachmann-Turner Overdrive, aka BTO? How about Electric Light Orchestra aka ELO (Jeff Lynne lead singer)?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 27, 2018)

Wonder if I should do a separate thread on Concerts, of favorite groups you've been to or just add to this one?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey, this is one country song I really like. I remember dancing the two-step to this one. Fun times.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 28, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Actually,the original Grassroots was our high school band. They were called The Bedouins then. After they graduated (they were seniors when I was a freshman) they went to L.A. and started recording records. They only had two "hits"-"Where Were You When I Needed You" and "Mr. Jones". I can`t remember the whole story of why the record company gave the contract (and name) to another band in 1967,but I know these guys were sick,broke and discouraged. David,the bass player,was in love with my best friend and wanted to be back in San Francisco area to marry her. In fact,their "baby" turned 50 today lol. Anyway,because of these guys,hubby and I saw a lot of good and great bands just starting out. We would go to the Avalon Ballroom in San Francisco every weekend to see the Grassroots play,but also saw Jefferson Airplane (Starship),Grateful Dead,Big Brother and The Holding Company,Janis Joplin.Family Dog-oh gosh,just too many to remember them all. Didn`t even realize we were witnessing something so special.
> 
> Other than those oldies,I like 80s music,Country (both old and new)(my daughter is taking my grandaughter to see Jason Aldean tomorrow night for her 13th bday and I`m jealous) and lots of 50s and 60s as well.



I seen the Grassroots at Knott's Berry Farm (Buena Park, CA) during a weekend called Rock & Roll Revival, sometime in the 80's (I believe) that had some other bands there as well. The Mamas and Pappas, which, then, was Mackenzie Phillips, who sang with her mom, Michelle Phillips. Cass Elliott had died in 1974. The Maintenance Supervisor from One Day At A Time was with them and they sang the theme song from the show. Denny and John was onstage as well. 
I have the a video of the Grassroots singing two popular songs, including Midnight Confessions from a PBS Special hosted by Michelle Phillips. The lead singer of the Grassroots has since passed away.


----------



## toffee (Sep 28, 2018)

Pappy said:


> AC/DC......., Thunderstruck. Needs to be played very loud and lots of base. My Bose system gets a workout with this one.



oh yes fab group /best ever !


----------



## toffee (Sep 28, 2018)

garth brooks --singinf if tomorrow never comes ..awwwwww


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2018)

ELO..and Bachmann turner - overdrive ?...loved them both when I was a teen!!!

I have a huge eclectic musical tatse Cody...and I still love to hear and dance to old stuff like  Johnny Lee ( looking for love is  still one of my faves   as with almost all older style country music... but I also loved the Highwayman of country..The great man himself Willie Nelson, who is still with us and making music thank the good lord... , The superb Waylon.... The man in Black... JC himself.. and even tho' he was much older than me I still fell for Merle Haggard in his younger days, and I could listen to him sing a prayer book...  all the latter gone from this earth but left such rich memories and music for millions!!

I'm a numero uno fan of Mary Chapin Carpenter, and Teddy Thomson son of the rock musician Richard Thomson..of Fairport convention among others!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm a big Oldies fan - 60's & early 70's mostly.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes, I'm a fan of all of them but country the least.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Love all  mentioned.  Listen to all of them on cds and old vinyls.  Best old country music, Motown to Garth Brooks, David Ball, etc.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2020)

I like all music. All the names in the OP and I add Outlaw Music like "Waylon & Willie and The Boys". I was a soul music nut when I was a kid loving Otis Redding above all. Never was a Beatles fan and some of the flower power people but music like the Stones and other hard rockers was more to my liking. I'll listen to the classics as well and watch PBS when they feature them. How could Beethoven have been deaf?!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, dig that, the old Columbia House still exists-  although now they're selling DVDs!  I thought of that old "record club" because they occasionally miscategorized musicians/music, too.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Love loved Palisades Park....I can't even remember how many time's we all went there....
Long Time Ago....


----------



## peppermint (Sep 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


One of my favorites...


----------



## Gaer (Sep 3, 2020)

OMG!  OLDIES FANATIC!  1956 through 1962  was the BEST MUSIC!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2020)

Way too many to try to list. My favorite sound was and still is old Motown ballads. When they aired I could fall in love with a wet bag of rusty nails.


----------

